# Regulator (Diaphram) repair service



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi

I have an issue with my diaphragm on my regulator. There's a gas leak that spits out of the weeping hole every time I re-install the tank back after a refill. The gas leak will last for a hell long time (regulator starts to freeze) so I'd turn it off. Next day I would re-try my luck (tweaking around with the screw). I would then rinse and repeat this process until about 3-5 days later it would be ready (no more gas leak through the weeping hole). At this point I've wasted about 1/3 or more of co2 gas.

Ever since I got this regulator I've had this issue (1.5 years ago). I've had to refill this tank about the 4th time yesterday. I lost the contact to the member here that sold this to me too.


Can someone fix this regulator for me or know anyone that can? Camcarb charges $60 way too hefty  They told me it's a simple fix on the diaphragm too.....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*regulator*

What make is the regulator.in my opinionby the time u find someone
or send it to praxair u most likely will be at 100.00
So save hassle and an other fill and buy a new one or a good 
used one .again my opinion


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

$60 isn't really that bad of a price compared to other places like tom mentioned; not too sure what kinda reg you have but considering they can be purchased for $60-$100 or even less sometimes, I'd just buy a new one and keep the one you have for parts (gauges, whatever else you can salvage)


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

The regulator is North American Dispensing System (NADS)

I'd like to see if someone here knows how to fix the diaphram first before buying new.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

JNSN said:


> The regulator is North American Dispensing System (NADS)
> 
> I'd like to see if someone here knows how to fix the diaphram first before buying new.


No worries, usually a "repair kit" is needed which most often is just a couple of fittings/o-rings etc but I've also seen some fixed with just a matter of opening the regulator up and turning a specific screw that becomes too tight over time (just a matter of loosening it); sorry for the lack of specifics.

Have you contacted DarkBlade or FlyingHellFish? they would be your best bet in terms of finding someone who knows how.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> $60 isn't really that bad of a price compared to other places like tom mentioned; not too sure what kinda reg you have but considering they can be purchased for $60-$100 or even less sometimes, I'd just buy a new one and keep the one you have for parts (gauges, whatever else you can salvage)


I second the advice of just buying a new regulator & transferring the parts.
The NADS regulator is not in production , the company was bought out & parts are not available.
I`m sure you can pick up a brand new regulator locally such as tatprite, Cornelius or My first choice Micromatic .
Good luck


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

charlie1 said:


> I second the advice of just buying a new regulator & transferring the parts.
> The NADS regulator is not in production , the company was bought out & parts are not available.
> I`m sure you can pick up a brand new regulator locally such as tatprite, Cornelius or My first choice Micromatic .
> Good luck


Le sigh! Anyway, thank you, I will be ordering the Double Gauge - CO2 Primary - Premium Series from Micromatic! Never am I going to buy used regulators again...


----------

